# How to knit with beads tutorial



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a great tutorial for knitting with beads. Sign up for the newsletter for access to tons of info and patterns.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html

They even have a site called allfreecrochet.com

My best offer of Beady importance is DO NOT use color lined (With the exception of Silver Lined) or galvanized beads as their color washes off. To test the bead you want to use soak a few of them overnight in water (you can add a couple drops of shampoo or dish soap) and see if they retain their color. Second, use good quality beads (like Japanese) as they have a large hole in comparison to the bead size and are uniform in shape unlike a lot of the Taiwan or Czech beads.
If you have any beady questions I can help.

:thumbup:


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, HennaLady. I've done some beading with KnitPicks kits, but have been wanting to learn more.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My pleasure. I miss teaching so I am here to help!!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been on a search for beads. The problem that I am finding is to find a delicate enough looking bead that looks well with my knitting with a large enough hole. When I find one with a large enough hole, the bead is to large for my tastes. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Always wanted to know how to do this.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

BonMouse65, what weight of yarn are you using?


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> BonMouse65, what weight of yarn are you using?


I've experimented with all weights. I might add that the way I have been trying to use is the one where you add them one at a time by placing a crochet hook through the bead and adding to the next stitch. I just read the article that you referenced earlier and perhaps I should do the stringing of the beads on before I start knitting. I don't like adding beads in a regular pattern but more of a free form of addition. I don't like a large bead as I like the sparkle that you get when the light catches the bead. I tend to like to use clear crystal beads. It's like the picture in the article, the first thing you see is the knitting, and the beads are an enhancement. Does that make sense?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I also love working with beads. Thanks for the link.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried stringing the beads onto the yarn before knitting and it was obvious that 1 - the holes in the beads were too small for the cotton yarn because the beads kept grabbing hold of the yarn and 2 - it was a pain in the you know where to keep moving the beads up the yarn as I needed one. I had to throw the pima cotton yarn away. Now I am using 2 yarns that already have beads and sequince in them. So there....



bonmouse65 said:


> RED2nd said:
> 
> 
> > BonMouse65, what weight of yarn are you using?
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

What are you using to knit with?



bonmouse65 said:


> I have been on a search for beads. The problem that I am finding is to find a delicate enough looking bead that looks well with my knitting with a large enough hole. When I find one with a large enough hole, the bead is to large for my tastes. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you!

Robin in MA


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The local bead shops should carry Delica beads. If not here is my favorite source. Delicas have a VERY large hole and a thin wall. A bead size 11/0 is small, but you can fit perle cotton through the beading nylon that I use is called NYMO. I use size D for most things.. Another option is to use a second strand of cotton or Beading Nylon to string the beads on and use it as a second strand. If the color matches it wont show. If it is a contrast you get some beautiful results. Here is a simple crochet project using this method for a fun fur bracelet with beads,
http://www.firemountaingems.com/galleryofdesigns/jewelry_design_gallery.asp?docid=786N&doccat=projects&sact=search

Here is a knitted scarf with beads,
http://www.firemountaingems.com/galleryofdesigns/snapshots_design_gallery.asp?docid=B7GC&doccat=customer%20photographs&sact=search

If you have a local bead store I suggest the Delicas or Japanese beads. Some small beads even have square holes! As for the random type work, string the beads random and only pull one up where you want to.

Here are B&B links for the knit and crochet with beads,
http://bnb.jewelrymakingmagazines.com/en/How%20To/Basics/Bead%20Crochet%20and%20Bead%20Knitting.aspx

Here is a bracelet knit with beads,

http://bnb.jewelrymakingmagazines.com/Projects/Free%20Projects/2009/10/Ready%20for%20spring%20bracelet%20bead%20knitting.aspx



bonmouse65 said:


> I have been on a search for beads. The problem that I am finding is to find a delicate enough looking bead that looks well with my knitting with a large enough hole. When I find one with a large enough hole, the bead is to large for my tastes. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

The EarthFaire website mentioned in the article has some beautiful patterns. Check it out.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh YEA! Thanks so much. Going to be on the look out for those beads and the patterns look yummy!

Bonnie



hennalady said:


> The local bead shops should carry Delica beads. If not here is my favorite source. Delicas have a VERY large hole and a thin wall. A bead size 11/0 is small, but you can fit perle cotton through the beading nylon that I use is called NYMO. I use size D for most things.. Another option is to use a second strand of cotton or Beading Nylon to string the beads on and use it as a second strand. If the color matches it wont show. If it is a contrast you get some beautiful results. Here is a simple crochet project using this method for a fun fur bracelet with beads,
> http://www.firemountaingems.com/galleryofdesigns/jewelry_design_gallery.asp?docid=786N&doccat=projects&sact=search
> 
> Here is a knitted scarf with beads,
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If you have any direct questions regarding this subject feel free to PM me! I have been a beading instructor for many years!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

wow, thank you so much for sharing, i have wanted to try the knitted ornaments with bead but have been to chicken, i will try some of these first.
thank you


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I realize this is not a knitted one, but it is my next ornament from Bead & Button current issue,,,



craftymatt2 said:


> wow, thank you so much for sharing, i have wanted to try the knitted ornaments with bead but have been to chicken, i will try some of these first.
> thank you


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are some more great links:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43973-1.html#729059

http://www.artbeads.com/how-to-crochet-bead-tube-jewelry.html

http://www.ehow.com/way_5492377_instructions-crocheted-beaded-necklaces.html

https://www.beadseast.com/tutorialsoverview.html

http://www.beadwrangler.com/tips-crochet.htm

Have fun!!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

How do I know what size bead I need? If I am working with pima cotton? or alpaca? etc.
Marilyn p-k in Tucson, AZ


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Marimom, Take your fibers to the bead store and play! Seed Beads come in different shapes like square, round, triangle, hexagon, tube, etc. The sizes run 15/0 (Almost invisible) to 2/0 (Quite large), The hole size is what is most important, If you have no bead store locally try JoAnns, Michaels or even Walmart. Play!! Different textures and finishes will give you different results!



marimom said:


> How do I know what size bead I need? If I am working with pima cotton? or alpaca? etc.
> Marilyn p-k in Tucson, AZ


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

dang it! now i'm gonna have to do lace and beads. thanks guys. lol.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy to add to the addiction!! BTW, Marilyn, Love your avatar!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks. Guess what my name is?



hennalady said:


> Happy to add to the addiction!! BTW, Marilyn, Love your avatar!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it Marilyn????  My daughters collect Marilyn Monroe Memoriabilia...


marimom said:


> Thanks. Guess what my name is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

What a great guess. Do you have a "Marilyn" daughter? I have not collected items because I need my money for YARN. I am sure you understand... Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

No, just a Brandy and Manaessa!


marimom said:


> What a great guess. Do you have a "Marilyn" daughter? I have not collected items because I need my money for YARN. I am sure you understand... Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Another great link from Vogue! Nice and easy to follow! 

http://www.vogueknitting.com/pattern_help/how-to/beyond_the_basics/knitting_with_beads.aspx


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a great inspiration to get you all to try,,,
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/PATTtendrils.html


hennalady said:


> Here is a great tutorial for knitting with beads. Sign up for the newsletter for access to tons of info and patterns.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATseducedbybeads.html
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I realize this is not a knitted one, but it is my next ornament from Bead & Button current issue,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

hennalady said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is not a knitted one, but it is my next ornament from Bead & Button current issue,,,
> ...


thank you so much, that is gorgeous


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I realize this is not a knitted one, but it is my next ornament from Bead & Button current issue,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What program do we need to open these files? I'm not familiar with the .ashx format.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Which file are you trying to open?? Here is a bracelet knit with beads,

http://bnb.jewelrymakingmagazines.com/Projects/Free%20Projects/2009/10/Ready%20for%20spri...

Here is the Fun blue furry one
http://www.firemountaingems.com/galleryofdesigns/jewelry_design_gallery.asp?docid=786N



Deeknits said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is not a knitted one, but it is my next ornament from Bead & Button current issue,,,
> ...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Which file are you trying to open?? Here is a bracelet knit with beads,
> 
> http://bnb.jewelrymakingmagazines.com/Projects/Free%20Projects/2009/10/Ready%20for%20spri...
> 
> ...


Both were downloads in your previous posts. One was the beaded ornament, the other was Bracelet knit with beads. Both were in .ashx format, a window pops up saying nothing on my computer will open it.

That first link from jewelry making comes up as 'bad request'


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The beaded ornament is not a link, just a picture. Try the ones I just replied with to you...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a crochet one. Really easy..
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43973-1.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the waterfall scarf:
http://www.firemountaingems.com/galleryofdesigns/snapshots_design_gallery.asp?docid=B7GC&doccat=customer%20photographs&sact=search


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

When I click on PDF I only get a picture ... no pattern?

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Lois C has the pattern here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42190-1.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Butterweed for helping out again!! Your'e a doll!


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

I too am fascinated with using bead in knitting. I have been working on a beaded purse for quite awhile. I am using 0000 sized needles, a sturdy but fine cotton cord. Only problem I had then that I know now is use a beading needle. I usually stumble alittle when trying a new technique. But that is how we learn. I also learned that it is difficult to use wool/aplaca/angora/cashmere blends (usually a light worsted) with some beads. I can usualy get a fair amount of beads on the yarn, but in sliding them back and forth for the work, the yarn gave way and I had restart the row. I am looking forward to have the time to make something the right way using beads in knitting!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

For the beading needle issue: grab a spool of 34ga wire and make your own "Twisted Needle" Super easy and the eye is as big as you want. Cheaper too!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a free crochet one!!!!
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Gift-Bags/Anns-Beaded-Crochet-Amulet-Bags

Instructions;
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/beyond-the-basics-knitting-with-beads/c...
Patterns:
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/twin-leaf-beaded-scarf/ct/1
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Jewelry/tornabuoni-necklace/ct/1
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitting-Tutorials/knitting-with-beads/ct/1


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

this has nothing to do with the beading purse. I have so many things of Vera Mouse. Crossstitch etc. We must have lots in common. Glad to see Vera. Sherry


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, then here you go!!

http://www.knitting-bee.com/free-knitting-patterns/bags/knitted-beaded-amulet-bag

http://beadwork.about.com/od/knittingcrochet/Free_Patterns_Bead_Knit_Crochet_Etc.htm

http://www.twebeads.com/photbkp.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

You could use this as a great practice piece with beads..... Use your imagination 
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/27400.aspx


----------

